# Collar or harness?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to start putting Bailey on a leash to take her potty. I have both a collar and a harness. Which is best? I read a collar can give her collapsed trachea??


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing...can't wait to read the 'sagely' advice


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Harnesses work great for us. At the suggestion of many here, I ordered harnesses from Park Avenue Harness. You measure their chest so they fit great. Mine walked out of or got legs caught in and out of the mesh/vest style.

Here is a link:
Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Harnesses work best because they give you the most control (on a collar vs. harness comparison). I like the mesh harnesses, but I the one I want is 30$ and I haven't got around to buying it yet. I actually use a Gentle Leader head collar on Chip and have for...probably three weeks now, and have seen a huge improvement in his heel. In another two weeks or so, after his heel is pretty much consistent, I will be switching to a mesh harness.

Of course, Chip does have a collar/tags that he wears 24/7. 

That being said, I may have to look at the site that Jesuschick posted. Those look like good harnesses


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely a harness, not just my preference but the best choice for health reasons. Chihuahuas have delicate skeletal systems and internal organs because of their small size, and collars run the risk of collapsing their tracheas and compromising their spinal alignment. 

Chelsea, check out this site. Dog Clothes, Dog Clothing & Dog Fashion at BaxterBoo

The harnesses my dogs are wearing in my siggy are both from there. They are under $30.00 and the best harnesses of that type I've ever had.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Tink said:


> Definitely a harness, not just my preference but the best choice for health reasons. Chihuahuas have delicate skeletal systems and internal organs because of their small size, and collars run the risk of collapsing their tracheas and compromising their spinal alignment.
> 
> Chelsea, check out this site. Dog Clothes, Dog Clothing & Dog Fashion at BaxterBoo
> 
> The harnesses my dogs are wearing in my siggy are both from there. They are under $30.00 and the best harnesses of that type I've ever had.


Is there a particular brand? I saw harnesses on there by Doggle, Puppia, etc. I'm in the market for a new harness so I'm weighing out my options.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutely a harness for walking. Chi's are far too delicate to walk using a collar.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> Is there a particular brand? I saw harnesses on there by Doggle, Puppia, etc. I'm in the market for a new harness so I'm weighing out my options.


I got this one for Jazz:
Cloak & Dawggie Cool Mesh Harness Vest - Lime Green at BaxterBoo

And the exact same one for Tango, but in red. (They're wearing them in my signature pic. You can see Jazz's lime green one the best. Tango's is mostly covered by his bandana.) Jazz is 3 lbs 14 ozs, and Tango is 3 lbs 8 ozs, and the Tiny 2 size worked for both of them.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

A harness for sure! If an emergency should arise (such as a loose dog, or something else dangerous) you can lift your dog off the ground without seriously injuring them like you would if they were wearing a collar. I also like the ParkAvenue harnesses! They aren't expensive and there are so many designs.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Definitely a harness, especially if she is a puller. 

We use the chest plate harnesses from ezydog.com (sorry don't have any pics) & they are comfortable enough for the dogs to wear all day if they need to & also come with a detachable loop to attach a seatbelt through in the car. They are also really adjustable so we were able to get XS for Yogi when he was about 4 months old & he will never grow out of it.

They also wear collars & ID tags 24/7.


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

I use a harness for my little ones, and flat collars for my bigger dogs.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

i use a harness


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you guys get around jackets and coats for when it's cold? It's hard finding clothing to keep them warm that have harness holes. Isabelle wears a Puppia harness most of the time but if she needs to wear a raincoat or coat I put a collar on her. Any ideas?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kayley said:


> How do you guys get around jackets and coats for when it's cold? It's hard finding clothing to keep them warm that have harness holes. Isabelle wears a Puppia harness most of the time but if she needs to wear a raincoat or coat I put a collar on her. Any ideas?


I just put the harness on the outside of the coat.. The harness Lion has is adjustable so I can make it big enough to fit around his coats.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I just put the harness on the outside of the coat.. The harness Lion has is adjustable so I can make it big enough to fit around his coats.


Great idea! Thanks for that i'll give it a go.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

In the winter months, I use different harnesses for the dogs. They're slightly larger to fit over their coats if need be. I use both the vest type and a simple strap one. Depending on what they're wearing (how bulky and if it has a harness opening) I can put their harness on either on the outside or underneath their clothes.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

@Tink: I was looking again at the harnesses you use for your dogs and noticed that they're velcro...if Chip IS a strong puller when he gets distracted, would you still recommend it, or do you think there's a possibility that the harness would come off?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Harness is all I will use. Little dogs throats are so small and delicate I would never put a collar on them. Only for looks if it a looking pretty while going away or company coming but never pull on it.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I would say definitely a harness
I personally only use collars as an 'accessory' and not for actual walks
It makes leash training a bit easier too


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> @Tink: I was looking again at the harnesses you use for your dogs and noticed that they're velcro...if Chip IS a strong puller when he gets distracted, would you still recommend it, or do you think there's a possibility that the harness would come off?


Chelsea, I tested those suckers every which way I could think of, and I'm satisfied that they're not going to come loose, provided only that you get the right size. And by "right" I mean large enough that there's a decent amount of overlap of the velcro closures.

I wrapped them around the stair rail upright and yanked on them MUCH harder than my dogs would, and they didn't come lose. I carried my dogs around in the harnesses, dangling from their leashes, to test how much weight they could withstand. Stuff like that. IOW, I tried to emulate the conditions under which the dogs could pull on them or pull away, and I couldn't make them come loose no matter what. 

Bear in mind that my dogs are both under 4 lbs, so that can't really exert that much strength against the closures. On the other hand, a larger harness would have a commensurate amount of velcro closure ensuring safety for a larger/heavier dog. 

Hope that gives you the information you need.


----------

